# My thumb stick climbs The Rock



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I made my sister a thumb stick from She oak. She lives in Young NSW and last weekend she and her husband climbed The Rock which is located near Wagga Wagga.

The stick didn't break and Ann returned alive....phew!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rock,_New_South_Wales

Here are some pics...


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice pics and a great view. Your sister is one tough lady climbing up there!! They would have had to carry me down!!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

That is a stick that has most certainly been "walked." It should get a mark for the trek.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovely shots, and I'm glad of one of your fine thumb stick as well!

Sean


----------

